# Owning a boat as a resident in Italy



## MunichDave (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,

I am a UK person living in Germany and was looking to move to Spain, I have found out that after 6 months permenant in Spain I would be classed as a resident, have to reflag my boat, sit a Spanish Skippers licence in Spanish and also pay a Mertriculation tax on the boat as well.

Does anyone know the situation with a 47 foot sail boat in Italy ?

Thanks

Dave


----------

